# So someone



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 2, 2010)

Someone from this forum it seems have signed up to twitter to berate me on my so called lack of pumping skills. How very cowardly. 

I hate to say it, but this is really the last straw. I'm making my twitter private again and if people are being like this because of me asking questions and for help, then I really can't belong to this forum anymore.

I know I've said it before but this time, I'm being deadly serious. The fact that this person has done this, hidden behind a username on twitter and said these things to me...I can't be on a forum where someone is just that callous and nasty.

I am still learning how to do this, and yes I am struggling. But I wouldn't have gotten so far without the brilliant help and support from so many on this forum. I am getting there. But when certain individuals can be that hurtful, I can't do it anymore.

I just want to say a huge thank you to everyone and most especially Adrienne, Bev, Northey, Tracey W, Shiv, TomH, Steffie, ukjohn and everyone else who has been there for me.

Oh, and if anyone actually wants to see the tweets:

_Dear Sam, would it not be easier just to do your basal test? You might save face instead of making yourself a laughing stock.

I don't tell lies or chuck abuse at people Sam. Grow up and prove the tax payer hasn't wasted it's money providing u with a pump_


----------



## Steff (Nov 2, 2010)

Sam i am so sorry to hear this how can someone be that cowardly and nasty to you, i hope they read this and feel ashamed hun x i am sorry this has happened i really am sweet xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 2, 2010)

funny thing is, I know _exactly_ who it is.

Thanks steffied *hug*


----------



## bex123 (Nov 2, 2010)

aww sam , take no notice sweets , this is why i dont twitter because people hide behind thier user names , cowardly and bitter and i hope they feel ashamed!....and stay here for support you know the majority of us just want to help and support eachother ((hugs))
bex


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 2, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Someone from this forum it seems have signed up to twitter to berate me on my so called lack of pumping skills. How very cowardly.
> 
> I hate to say it, but this is really the last straw. I'm making my twitter private again and if people are being like this because of me asking questions and for help, then I really can't belong to this forum anymore.
> 
> ...



Hi sam that is really a low thing to do, what a creep,  who ever you are, at least have the decency to to show yourself. Sheena


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so upset about it. I KNOW who it is and if they want to have a go at me then they can do it right here right now. 

Yes that's right, I'm calling them on it.

To say I'm a waste of tax payers money? To say I haven't even bothered to do a basal test??? HOW DARE THEY?! They haven't been here when I've been up every two hours on the dot testing. They haven't been here when I've been in tears because something has gone wrong with it yet again.

Hate is a strong word. But I really think it applies to this person.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sam don't let the person who did this win.

You get a lot from using this forum and you also help others..........so please don't give up on the site.

I hope the person who wrote on your twitter pages is ashamed of themselves.


----------



## bex123 (Nov 2, 2010)

sam hun , you are the bigger person...remain calm and hold your head high with dignity ,rise above the pettyness and childish interweb behaviour, you have always done the right thing (being unsure so asked for help)
you know i was bullyed over fb...and naming and shaming wasnt one of my best ideas...it just fuels thier fire


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 2, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'm so upset about it. I KNOW who it is and if they want to have a go at me then they can do it right here right now.
> 
> Yes that's right, I'm calling them on it.
> 
> ...



Name and shame them!

*hugs*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so upset by this. For this "person" to set up an account to deliberately troll me? It's pathetic. I feel sick to my stomach thinking how small this person can be. I just cannot get my head around how someone can be so callous and cold about it. I can't deal with it.


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 2, 2010)

Sam,

If you know who this person is then I would PM North and have a discussion in private with him about it. He might have some useful advice on how best to deal with this.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 2, 2010)

as steffie has just said to me, there are too many angels on here to let one pathetic person ruin it. 

I have my ideas. I just...I can't even believe how small minded someone can be. So I'm a waste on tax payers money? That makes someone feel really really small


----------



## am64 (Nov 2, 2010)

northe are you about ....if not could any mod please Pm sam ....sam don't let them wind you up ...and who ever you are ..THIS IS A SUPPORT FORUM and we pride ourselves in the fact ....!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 2, 2010)

You are not a waste of tax payers money. Like AM64 has just said this is a support forum and we are all here to support you.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 2, 2010)

Sam, You have contributed so much to this forum.  This person is obviously a complete coward who has decided to wind you up and gets pleasure from making you upset.  I know it is easier said than done but try and not rise to it - they are not worth it!   ((hugs))


----------



## margie (Nov 2, 2010)

Sam have sent you a PM


----------



## bev (Nov 2, 2010)

Sam, I am sure Northey will be able to put a stop to this sort of behaviour. It sounds a bit like this person is stalking you and thats not right or fair. Lets hope Northey can sort things out for you and try to ignore it or you are in danger of them winning.Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 2, 2010)

thank you lovely bevand all for the pms. 

I'm feeling much better (thanks for the chat northe!) - but this person is obviously just a coward. I'm waiting for the abusive emails to start but well, that's what filters are for right?

Dyu know, I'm not going to privatise my twitter, not when so many others follow it too. Trolls are horrible. But well, this person is twitter blocked now. But I guess if you do things like write a blog and have a public twitter for ityou're gonna get nasty people occasionally?

You're all angels


----------



## Steff (Nov 2, 2010)

Sam im pleased you feel better hun,you do what you thinks right about twitter i dont know anything about it but dont let a narrow minded coward make you change things xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 2, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I am so upset by this. For this "person" to set up an account to deliberately troll me? It's pathetic. I feel sick to my stomach thinking how small this person can be. I just cannot get my head around how someone can be so callous and cold about it. I can't deal with it.



If you have evidence of who this person is, can't you name them sam. Try not to let this person upset you so much, they're not worth it, x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 2, 2010)

sheena76 said:


> If you have evidence of who this person is, can't you name them sam. Try not to let this person upset you so much, they're not worth it, x



I'm not going to name them - mainly because I have made a promise. It's not that I don't want to but well, a promise is a promise.

And if this person is reading well then they'll know what its about and I hope they feel really bad for upsetting someone who is having a really steep learning curve with all of this. It's not like i get up at 3 and 5am almost every night for fun y'know 

Let them tweet and email all they want. I don't really care anymore. I just want them to know that I think its a very disgusting and horrible thing to do


----------



## am64 (Nov 2, 2010)

saw the twitter pages and totally understand why you felt angry Sam ...so hugs xx but just realise all the support you have and so there is no way they can win ..xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 2, 2010)

Rotten.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, just to save confusion I have explained to Sam that the person on Twitter is not a member of this forum, so please don't think that it is anyone here.


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Sam, Don't lower yourself to their standards, you stand tall girl. Don't let them get you down, just concentrate on what you have to do to get your pump up and running to your satisfaction. ( here's a big ((((((hug))))) whilest Mats not looking) 

Take care
John


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 3, 2010)

Sam , like you i am a pumper and know what hard work you have to put in , people like that have no right to comment like that ! so pleased youre not going to let them put you off of coming on here and twitter


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello Sam.

Just ignore them. Don't give them the satisfaction of a response. People like that enjoy feeding off the reactions of others. Even if it does bother you, don't let on.

Stay strong! There are plenty more people who are for you than against you! 

Andy


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Sam,
Sorry to hear some low life has upset you.

Ignore them and don't rise to it. Your a far better person than the twisted sah who has tweeted (if that what it is called - never used it).

onwards and upwards girl................dont vanish from here
Di xxx

PS sorry for the late post only just read this


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 3, 2010)

So sorry you've experienced this on top of everything else, how horrible.

But... Sod 'em! You're a far nicer person than they could ever hope to be, so you win.

Hope they've shut the hell up now!

Big hugs to you


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 3, 2010)

Big hugs Sam, really astounded at such nastiness.  Don't let them upset you, they are not worth it and would probably have a go at any of us, some people are like that.  The best way is to ignore them, they'll get fed up and crawl back into the hole they came from.xx


----------



## katie (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, that is bullying at it's worse  Some people need to get a life!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 3, 2010)

I has been sluething 

said person is "male, 25 and a pumper for 7 years" and has now protected their tweets. 

Funny times.

I'm finding it hilarious now. ANd I am going to be blogging/vlogging it


----------



## katie (Nov 3, 2010)

I cant believe they signed up just to give you abuse, that's mental


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry you've had this happen Sam, just glad you haven't left this place.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 4, 2010)

Have just read this Sam, hope you are feeling much better about things now.

some people in life are horrible but dont forget about all the lovely people too!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 4, 2010)

just want to thank you all for being awesome.


----------



## PhilT (Nov 4, 2010)

I've only just read this thread as I haven't been on much recently, but I'd just like to say don't let this person get you down Sam.

We all know what a tough time you've had with the 'D' and you've done your best to get on top of it which can't have been easy, if this person is a diabetic they should know better than to berate a fellow diabetic and be so nasty.

Persevere with the pump and I'm sure things will improve before long.

Big hugs Phil


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks all, my response as well as a little news from my end is up on my blog and youtube channel now. Links below


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 5, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Thanks all, my response as well as a little news from my end is up on my blog and youtube channel now. Links below



Sam, no links on this or are they on other pages ?
Di x


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 5, 2010)

She means in her signature, which is clickable, Di


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 5, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> She means in her signature, which is clickable, Di



its not clickable anymore

www.talkingbloodglucose.com


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 5, 2010)

Ah, fair enough.


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 5, 2010)

Doh I'm so dumb at times.....
Clicked and gonna watch & read.
Thanks Di x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 5, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Doh I'm so dumb at times.....
> Clicked and gonna read.
> Thanks Di x



more like watch


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> its not clickable anymore
> 
> www.talkingbloodglucose.com



I'll update if for you Sam


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 5, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> more like watch



You beat me to it, I realised that once I looked after clicking link while skiving at work 

Di xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I'll update if for you Sam



fankooooooo


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I'll update if for you Sam



Now clickable!


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2010)

Im not into any of this blogging but I do read peoples from here on occasions, i was near tears around 11-13 minutes, your message to scoobiedoo was spot on and I think you did yourself proud in that vblog hun xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 5, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Im not into any of this blogging but I do read peoples from here on occasions, i was near tears around 11-13 minutes, your message to scoobiedoo was spot on and I think you did yourself proud in that vblog hun xx



awww, thank you so much steffie


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm not up on blogging and stuff as well.

Sam your message has hit the right note, no one should be made to feel bad, sad and stressed out the person who upset and insulted you is not worth the poo of your shoe. Sod them. 

your worth it - they are not.

Take care
Di xxx


----------

